# looking for a K2 zero review



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

What does everybody think about the board? i'm thinking about purchasing an 09 153 K2 Zero, but i can't find any reviews on it. i weigh 150, 5'7 1/2. What does everybody think about the board?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

*k2 zero*

personally I bought my K2 zero at a factory sale in Seattle for 200 dollars.The board rides excellent its got good pop, control, stability, it is a great all mountain board. The only complaints i have about it is it does not hold together well if your snowboarding in really rugged conditions. Although I have to say just the other day I hit a rock really hard and I was happy to see that the damage to the base was minimal. However I am having problems with the edges they are getting torn up really easily.But if your doing alot of powder riding this board is awesome, when comes to shredding through the powder this board is worth the buck. the board is so light that you can pretty much do whatever you want on the slopes.


----------

